# Customers complaints about my big cartel hosted site.



## Sarcastik (Jan 2, 2007)

I sell my shirts everywhere: in pop ups, in boutiques, eBay, Etsy, even Craigslist...lol. I also have a big cartel site that I've been promoting heavily on Instagram. It gets a lot a views and it gets about 7-10 orders a week, but I also get emails from customers at big cartel claiming that they are having trouble checking out. When I try to follow up with them as to why they either don't respond on their aren't able to provide much detail and eventually just move on.

I have done test orders and it works for me, but I have noticed that when I am at other peoples houses sometimes my main logo doesn't show up or other weird quirks. 

My site is inmywhitetee.com. If anyone has a moment would you mind loading it up and let me know if the home page shows up for you? There should be a red IMWT logo at the top and a banner that says "FREE SHIPPING ON ALL ORDERS" below that. 

Has anyone else had this issue and can anyone provide insight as to what might be going on? I think it may have something to do with custom url settings that you have to configure with your url host and big cartel.


----------



## squeegequeen (Feb 11, 2009)

Logo did not load for me.
Im using XP with Firefox
At the very top: Products Mailing List Contact Cart
Below that in black letters: InMyWhiteTee
Then the free shipping banner with shirts below it.


----------



## Sarcastik (Jan 2, 2007)

Really odd. It seems like it couldn't get more basic than a big cartel site right? Its just their standard template with a logo uploaded and to big cartel. If someone could try test ordering (but without fully checking out or paying) that would be very helpful to me. I want to figure out where the hang up is, but since customers are not in the business they are not inclined to what to sit around and help me. Thanks!


----------



## Sarcastik (Jan 2, 2007)

Can you tell me if you experience the same issue when you visit inmywhitetee.bigcartel.com?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Your logo is not showing up for me on either the bigcartel or your redirect site.

Make sure you have uploaded the logo to the bigcartel server. That appears to be the issue and why you would see it on your own computer but not others.


----------



## Sarcastik (Jan 2, 2007)

The weird thing is that big cartel is 100% web based platform so there is no option to host the pic from anywhere but big cartel. I am trying to contact my host support and BigCartel customer support. Hopefully if I can get this fixed my conversion rate will jump because my web sales have always been low compared to my other sales channels.


----------



## ZenKatDesign (Dec 24, 2012)

I can see your logo just fine... I'm running Safari on my Mac.


----------



## Sarcastik (Jan 2, 2007)

Well that explains that. I'm on a Mac with safari too. I tried Firefox and the logo disappeared. Now how to fix it? Hmmmmm


----------



## PyramidPrintWrx (Jan 16, 2014)

Mac with Firefox and/or Chrome, no logo. Didn't try to use the cart yet.

Best of luck with getting it fixed!


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

No logo here. I would just re upload your logo on the back end. 

I started the checkout process on iOS (iPhone) and was successfully taken to paypal.


----------



## squeegequeen (Feb 11, 2009)

Still a no go. Even with IE
Tried my mac with Safari worked fine...Firefox no go!


----------



## Sarcastik (Jan 2, 2007)

Yah I reuploaded it but it didn't help. I will try in a different a format or uploading in firefox in the first place so weird that this is happening since everyone uses BigCartel


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Sometimes with things like that (in my experience) if the image is too large or not in the right format it can appear to load in the back end but never go up to the front end


----------



## Sarcastik (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok I was able to fix it basically I uploaded in some weird JPEG format that most browsers won't recognize. I found my original source psd in Photoshop and created a transparent png file and everything is all good in all of my browsers. If anyone still doesn't load let me know but it seems fine. Thanks everyone for your assistance.


----------



## squeegequeen (Feb 11, 2009)

Works on my end now!


----------



## Sarcastik (Jan 2, 2007)

Woot!!!!!!!!!!


----------

